# Worse Beer in the World



## George Wallace (25 Jan 2005)

I would say right off the top of my head.......Grolsh.....it is all in the name.....gross!

GW


----------



## Jungle (25 Jan 2005)

Grolsh is good... Actually, I have yet to find a beer I don't enjoy !!!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Jan 2005)

There's no such thing as a bad beer.......some are just better than others. :blotto:

C'mon George. We killed more than a few of those.


----------



## Blakey (25 Jan 2005)

Budweiser, that crap stuff from that comes from Czechlaslovakia in the orange can, oh ya and that Pivo crap from Croatia. You know the stuff, rated %6 formaldehyde.


----------



## Baloo (25 Jan 2005)

Maybe not the worst in the world, but the worst I have had is Lucky Lager. You get what you pay for. That is, not much.


----------



## Scott (25 Jan 2005)

Moosehead Ten Penney (Do they even still brew it?) One of my fiscally minded buddies used to drink it all the time because no one would ever ask him to share one.

Lucky is in the same boat, we took a couple of flats to a party because we knew no one would mooch it.


----------



## Stefan Moxness (25 Jan 2005)

Easily and by far Bohemian, you drink half of it and taste only water, then you drink the other half and taste the alcohol, no beer should require a shake well before drinking label (which it doesn't have but IMHO should come with)

Oh and I can't forget 10% Faxe, BlackBull, Crest and Olde English.  There are many others out there, just find a beer store and look for the the 40s of crap, they all mostly suck the big one.

Cheers


----------



## Buzz (25 Jan 2005)

Hey now nothing wrong with Lucky Lager!...the only cheap beer that holds up to it's name. "Lucky" hahaha


----------



## brin11 (25 Jan 2005)

The only beer I can't drink...Olands Export.  You have to be seriously cut to drink that stuff.


----------



## Scott (25 Jan 2005)

LMAO. Brin, when I was on QL3 my section had a small car at our disposal. Tradition was that one of us had to pound back an Olands after leaving the gate at Aldershot. Thing was the beer had been sitting in the car, windows up, all day during a Valley summer...You can imagine some of the results!!


----------



## muskrat89 (25 Jan 2005)

I'm sure if I was home it would be blasphemy, but I can't stand Schooner    ick


----------



## Gunnerlove (25 Jan 2005)

Rolling Rock

The Sprite of beer. I remember a dead beat paying off his debt to the mess with a large quantity of Rolling Rock. A beer we could not give away. No really we still have some in the fridge and that was years ago. It even comes in a green pop bottle.


----------



## Pikache (25 Jan 2005)

Lakeport and Lucky. Blech


----------



## COBRA-6 (25 Jan 2005)

Ever been to Sudbury? Northern Ale... ughh! I drank it warm, out of a mining boot as a frosh engineering student (I was dyed purple at the time)... good lord!

I had Budweiser (budvar) in Prague a few weeks ago, it was great! (but came in a bottle, not a can... maybe not the same as mentioned above) 

And clever marketing campaign aside, I can't stand Molson Canadian... to me it tastes awefull... give me blue any day! (*puts on helmet and prepares for incoming*)


----------



## camochick (25 Jan 2005)

COLT 45 drank right out of the paper bag it came in hehe. Nothing beats that hehe.  >


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jan 2005)

Alpine...........horsepiss !  :mg:


----------



## ab136 (25 Jan 2005)

James Ready......definitely the worst beer....bar none!!!!


----------



## camochick (25 Jan 2005)

Aesop, you take that back > Alpine is the best beer. >


----------



## Buzz (25 Jan 2005)

moosehead, miller and sol.......pish water, never could choke them back though the gals look good selling them at the tub.


----------



## Ghost (26 Jan 2005)

Guiness

Its only 4.2% alcohol and the next morning really stinks bad.


----------



## Scratch_043 (26 Jan 2005)

Hey hey hey, Guiness is great, I agree with Mike, Molson Canadian is swill. that and Marca Bavaria, that watered down Corona (which is bad too) that comes from Brazil.


----------



## karl28 (26 Jan 2005)

I had an ex girlfriend  that used to like to drink Guiness but man I cant stand that stuff looks like road tar and I swear that once I was able to stand a spoon up in with out hanging on to it  Yuck !


----------



## GIJANE (26 Jan 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Alpine...........horsepiss !   :mg:



my thoughts exact (my dad and bros will kill me for saying this)...


Jane


----------



## Horse_Soldier (26 Jan 2005)

Anything brewed by Molson, Labatt, Carling, Budweiser, Miller, Coors, etc - barely even qualifies as beer.    Makes finding the worse beer kind of hard when the bottom of the pack is so full.  Anyone who spent some time drinking German beers (real beer, made with real ingredients) can't abide by the swill the major North American brewers put out.


----------



## camochick (26 Jan 2005)

GIJANE said:
			
		

> my thoughts exact (my dad and bros will kill me for saying this)...
> 
> 
> Jane



Damn you alpine haters. I pay 16 bucks for an 8 pack of it here in alberta cause its an import. It tastes almost the same but when I go home for a visit I know what I am sending back to myself hehe. Go Maritimes hehehehe >


----------



## Baloo (26 Jan 2005)

Horse_Soldier said:
			
		

> Anything brewed by Molson, Labatt, Carling, Budweiser, Miller, Coors, etc - barely even qualifies as beer.    Makes finding the worse beer kind of hard when the bottom of the pack is so full.  Anyone who spent some time drinking German beers (real beer, made with real ingredients) can't abide by the swill the major North American brewers put out.



Johnny, take the ole' Horse round back...make it quick.  

I can agree with Budweiser, Carling, Coors, but I do enjoy Canadian, Export, Blue and Genuine Draft. Come now, son, does it really have to come to this? Yes, German beer is excellent, but you still can't say no to a cold home-brewed one every so often. 

Burn the heretic!


----------



## Steel Badger (26 Jan 2005)

Steeler and Wildcat....

Try giving the stuff away after the *&%&% beer strike!!!!!!


----------



## GIJANE (26 Jan 2005)

camochick said:
			
		

> Damn you alpine haters. I pay 16 bucks for an 8 pack of it here in Alberta cause its an import. It tastes almost the same but when I go home for a visit I know what I am sending back to myself hehe. Go Maritimes hehehehe >



Hmmm.....Maritimer eh? Where abouts? I prefer Moosehead myself when i go home.

Jane


----------



## camochick (26 Jan 2005)

Good old freddy beach is where I am from and I miss it everyday. Moosehead is gross, but they make Alpine hehe >


----------



## Franko (26 Jan 2005)

Marca Bavaria.........absolute tripe.....swill....what have you....

Alpine and Schooner......a close second.

Regards


----------



## camochick (26 Jan 2005)

Stop the Alpine hate  :threat: hehehehheehehehehe No cheesecake for you, two years!!


----------



## Poppa (26 Jan 2005)

Bavaria...bad. Molson gave some of it to deployed troops. Over 10 cases! Bartenders in Canada House couldn't give it away still had 7 cases left after 3 months.

Also bad: Le Fin Du Monde ( The end of the World) and La Mon Dit both strong Quebec brews.
Also remember Labatt XXX? Made my eyes hurt.

Tried Alpine once...passed the first test...I didn't go blind


----------



## SprCForr (26 Jan 2005)

Blakey said:
			
		

> Budweiser, that crap stuff from that comes from Czechlaslovakia in the orange can, oh ya and that Pivo crap from Croatia. You know the stuff, rated %6 formaldehyde.



Starcesko Pivo!  :-X


----------



## Thompson_JM (27 Jan 2005)

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> Steeler and Wildcat....
> 
> Try giving the stuff away after the *&%&% beer strike!!!!!!



Steeler... well yeah.. its a hamilton brew.... you know how they make right? they go to the bathrooms at dofasco and.... well, ive already said too much......


----------



## Korus (27 Jan 2005)

Worst I've had was "Stampford Red". It was a few years back, when I was 20 years old, and drinking in the states with my cousin, her fiance, and some of their friends. They were all 30ish, so hanging out with them I eluded the US 21 drinking age (which I found funny, as a young Canadian). We went to a restaurant/pub that brewed their own beer, over 20 different kinds.. as it ends up I chose the worst one.

I also remember a night last year (IIRC) when my mess was trying to get rid it's batch of Alley-Cat, so they could get Molson back on tap, since  no one really liked the Alley Cat.. $1 a pint, $3 a jug.. It was a good night.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jan 2005)

Black Label Ice


----------



## Scott (27 Jan 2005)

Maritimes Brewing, I think Sleeman bought them but when they were still Maritime they had a bunch of guys hit the crack pipe and they came up with "Frosted Frog" They dropped off 10 dozen at my old Volunteer Fire Hall and it was only touched for sampling purposes, can you imagine firefighters not drinking free beer?


----------



## Big Bad John (27 Jan 2005)

How can you lads drink a beer you can see through.  Murphy's Stout, failing that Guinness Rules.


----------



## Scratch_043 (27 Jan 2005)

I really can't comment on the worst beer, as there are many that I wouldn't touch with a hazmat suit on.

Nic


----------



## Huggy (27 Jan 2005)

*GUINNESS* 
The brand is brewed at St. James Gate in Dublin. Made from hops, malt, yeast and water, the roasting of the Irish barley gives it the distinctive ruby tint while the yeast assists in firming the creamy head. (Requires a FORK to Drink/Eat, not included)
Dublin can keep this crap!

http://www.thebeerstore.ca/storesan...415C-BAC2-4FCB-B8B7-1985EC35F35C&id=2057&str=

The Best Sites On the Web. 
www.thebeerstore.ca & www.lcbo.ca


----------



## Thompson_JM (27 Jan 2005)

Another Horrid Beer...

Sleeman Clear...

it looks like beer, it smells like beer... but it tastes like someone sucked all the flavor and fizz out... really.. its awful...


----------



## justin03 (27 Jan 2005)

my god what a fine site ,i find myself agreeing with all of the responses;but the only beer that was the worst was red cap ale,even the workers at the brewery would not take home their free weekly case of the stuff,;;   most only people i knew who drank it was guardamen, most didn;t have a taste for anything


----------



## justin03 (27 Jan 2005)

only guardsmen drink the worst beers in the world. with the high prices in nb we will take anything


----------



## camochick (27 Jan 2005)

High proces for beer in NB, you have got to be kidding. Beer in alberta is crazy expensive. Alpine all the way baby.  >


----------



## Baloo (27 Jan 2005)

Stop trying to defend your pathetic brew, woman! Don't you know you can't win?


----------



## camochick (27 Jan 2005)

HEHE never, I will never give up the fight for alpine awareness. Alpine drinkers unite  >


----------



## Scott (27 Jan 2005)

*sound of crickets chirping*


----------



## youravatar (27 Jan 2005)

Poppa said:
			
		

> Bavaria...bad. Molson gave some of it to deployed troops. Over 10 cases! Bartenders in Canada House couldn't give it away still had 7 cases left after 3 months.
> 
> Also bad: Le Fin Du Monde ( The end of the World) and La Mon Dit both strong Quebec brews.
> Also remember Labatt XXX? Made my eyes hurt.
> ...



its maudite
and its good   :-\ i stole some off my dad lol   :   

AND BLACK ICE IS GOOD TOO!!!   ;D

sorry my dad likes the bad brews apparently lol


----------



## dutchie (27 Jan 2005)

You guys suck! Lucky Lager is great!

Remember, you have to drink Lucky to get lucky!

(it also happens to be the unofficial beer of the Seaforth Highlanders Jr. Ranks) 

Guinness is crap? Bite your tongue, Laddie. Granted, after a grueling run on a hot day, Guinness is about as appealing to me as a tall glass of warm milk, but it's a fine brew none-the-less.

I found the Czech Bud to be FAR superior to the horse piss the US brewery puts out. At least you can get drunk of the Czech Bud. All US Bud gives me is a full bladder, a roaring headache, and strong desire to find that cat that shiite in my mouth. 

Easily the best beer in the world is brewed in either Holland, Belgium, or Germany. 

Most Canadian beer sucks, and tastes like the tripe being flogged as beer down south.

I found most Yugo brews not bad (I liked Union and Odjusko the best).

The worst Canadian Beer: 
For sheer poor quality despite popularity - good ol' Canadian.
For worst taste overall? A tie between wildcat, xxx, and ironhorse (or any other budget 'strong' beer).
For overrated quality? Any Sleemans product. Made with Ontario water, what did you expect?

There are some really great micro brews here and in the states. Basically, they compete in quality with the Euro brews.

The Worst Intl Beer (except US beer, its mostly crap):

Kirin- all I can say is yuck!
Any Italian beer - seriously, stick to wine Guido.
Any French beer- this is a surprise?
Any beer form south-east asia - drinking this tripe should be done with caution and on a dare only.


----------



## COBRA-6 (27 Jan 2005)

Caesar said:
			
		

> Any beer form south-east asia - drinking this tripe should be done with caution and on a dare only.



Tiger from Singapore is the one exception! Cool can too...


----------



## Steel Badger (28 Jan 2005)

Worse than that

Amstel is made with HAMILTON water!


----------



## Scott (28 Jan 2005)

Watch me draw all of the Combine Pilots out of the woodwork...

Pilsner SUCKS. I know alot of guys like it but I can not stomach it.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jan 2005)

That's only 'cause you couldn't find all the little rabbits

GW


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jan 2005)

Can't remember the worse German beer I had, but it came in a white can and we got it when we were in Bergen-Hohne.  Only German beer many of us did not like.

How about that "Near Beer" Excel?  

GW


----------



## Scott (28 Jan 2005)

President's Choice Beer. I can't believe that I forgot that one.

How about a semi-hijack, start giving some of the worst drinks you've ever had. Mine was a triple paralyzer - Never drink anything you can't see through!!


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jan 2005)

That's OK....I just remembered:

Raindeer Piss - I mean Rainier.   How can anyone seriously call that Beer?

GW


----------



## bobbyf (28 Jan 2005)

sorry..........

know the profile says Shilo.........

but I once slept on the grave of my hero........

Alexander Keith..........

hail to the flag of NS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## camochick (28 Jan 2005)

Paralyzers are awesome...yummy paralyzers.... Rev is a bad drink, gets you drunk fast but the next day you're twitchy as hell. I think its the caffeine and the guarna in it. Also never let my mom make drinks, she makes them 95 percent booze, 5 percent pop hehe >


----------



## bluenose_boy (28 Jan 2005)

camochick, I'm on your side... Alpine is all right in my books. Are you old enough to remember the Alpine cold filtered from a few years back? 

The worst beer in Canada, anyways, is Club. Although if you're at the bar, you can be guaranteed it will be cold!


----------



## camochick (28 Jan 2005)

Nope I dont remember it, I'm just a youngin and to be honest i hated the stuff for awhile until i drank a bunch and it grew on me. Yay maritimes!!! >


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jan 2005)

On Maritime Beers I hear Red Rock is pretty bad.

Then there is Schooner

One really bad drink, worse than Jaegermeister is Ratzaputz.

GW


----------



## X Royal (29 Jan 2005)

Pharaohs beer. Tried it in 1990 on a 48 hr. leave from Cyprus in Egypt. Tasted like it was buried with some mummy for thousands of years.


----------



## Korus (30 Jan 2005)

"TNT". It may be ISO 9001 approved, but it still tastes like dehydrated equine urine.

I still have some cans of it sitting in my closet after the camping trip I bought it for this summer.. It was less than $1 a can, and I was on a budget...  :-X


----------



## Morgs (3 Feb 2005)

Newcastle Brown Ale -A.K.A. Wifebeater, nasty nasty stuff


----------



## Big Bad John (3 Feb 2005)

Newkie Brown is ENGLISH beer.  As everyone knows, it takes an Irishman to get the brew right.  Murphy's still rules!


----------



## dutchie (3 Feb 2005)

Holy crap, I can't believe you called Newcastle bad beer. You have no sense of taste! A lovely ale, I say.


----------



## patrick666 (3 Feb 2005)

I think Black Ice is one of the most disgusting tastes ever created. Also, warm Lucky lager. If it's freezing cold it is not too too bad. 

Cheers, 

Patrick


----------

